# شرح طريقة تنزيل ويندوز Xp بالصور



## Dido0o0o0o0o (20 يناير 2009)

بسم الاب و الابن و الروح القدس اله واحد امين 

الفكرة بتاعت الموضوع ده فكرت فيها من فترة و هى اننا نبتدى نعلم بعض كل واحد فينا يعلم التانى 

الحاجة اللى هو يعرفها عشان ما نحتاجش لحد 

والموضوع واضح من عنوانه و هو شرح ازاى نقدر ننزل نسخة ويندوز على الجهاز من اول ما نحط الاسطوانة فى السى دى روم  لغاية ما نخلص 

انا مش عارف هل مسموح  بالنوع ده من المواضيع فى المنتدى هنا  ولالا 

عشان كدة حطيته فى المدونة بتاعتى  احتراما لقوانين المنتدى  وده اللينك بتاع الموضوع 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/blog.php?bt=416

ولو  كان مسموح انى اكمل المواضيع اللى من النوع ده هبتدى انزلهم هنا 

واتمنى انى اكون عملت حاجة اساعد بيها الناس اللى كانت محتاجة تتعلم طريقة تنزيل الويندوز 

اذكرونى فى صلواتكم 




​


----------



## candy shop (20 يناير 2009)

مجهود رااااااااااااااائع يا ديدو

كده سهله عليا 

بس برده  هخليك تنزله ههههههههههه​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 يناير 2009)

الشرح بامانة رائع فوق الوصف​ 
كان نفسي اتعلمة من زمان ​ 
ربنا يعوضك يارب وليك تقييم عندي في الموضوع دا​ 
بس بيقولي عايزة ادي لاعضاء تاني علشان اديلك ​ 
ويارب يارب يكون مسموح بالشرح دا في المنتدى​ 
علشان نتعلم ونستفاد​ 
هابعت لروك واسئلة لو قال مافيش مشاكل​ 
هطلب منك استشارة وطلب بس ناخد الاذن الاول من الزعيم​ 
والف شكر يا مهندسنا الرائع​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (20 يناير 2009)

candy shop قال:


> مجهود رااااااااااااااائع يا ديدو
> 
> كده سهله عليا
> 
> بس برده  هخليك تنزله ههههههههههه​



عادى يا ماما ههههههههههههه

لما تحتاجى تنزلى ويندوز ابقى قولى من عينى يعنى​


----------



## My Rock (20 يناير 2009)

كمل الموضوع بس بلاش الصورة بتاعت السيريال نمبر لانه ممنوع


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (20 يناير 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> الشرح بامانة رائع فوق الوصف​
> كان نفسي اتعلمة من زمان ​
> ربنا يعوضك يارب وليك تقييم عندي في الموضوع دا​
> بس بيقولي عايزة ادي لاعضاء تاني علشان اديلك ​
> ...




*ميرسى يا فراشة على الكلام الكبير ده  ربنا يخليكى  و يبارك فى حياتك

و يارب اكون قدرت اعمل حاجة تفيد الناس *​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (20 يناير 2009)

روك واااااااااااااااافق يا ديدو

طب بص عايزاك تنصحني باحسن برنامج مضاد للفيروسات 

اسمة اية ولو عندك لينك انزلة منة

وياريت كمان طريقة تسطيبة بالصور زي الوندوز كدا

وخد وقتك مش مسنعجلة يعني بعد اسبوعين شهر شهرين براحتك خالص

بس ربنا يخليك ماتنساهوش الطلب دا ولو غبت اليومين الجايين دول

وانت عملتة ابعتلي لينكة في رسالة خاصة او على بروفيلي

والف الف شكرررررررررر​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (20 يناير 2009)

my rock قال:


> كمل الموضوع بس بلاش الصورة بتاعت السيريال نمبر لانه ممنوع



*حاضر يا روك من عينى انا فعلا كنت ناسى خالص موضوع السيريال ده وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (20 يناير 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> روك واااااااااااااااافق يا ديدو
> 
> طب بص عايزاك تنصحني باحسن برنامج مضاد للفيروسات
> 
> ...



*حاضر يا فراشة من عينى *​


----------



## mero_engel (20 يناير 2009)

*مجهود هايل يا ديدو بجد*
*بحييك عليه *
*ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (20 يناير 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *مجهود هايل يا ديدو بجد*
> *بحييك عليه *
> *ربنا يبارك خدمتك*​



ميرسى يا ميرو ربنا يباركك​


----------



## Ferrari (21 يناير 2009)

موضوع جميل خالص يا ديدوو وبذلت فى مجهود مش عادى

تستاهل عليه التقييم واكتر كمان

الرب يبارك حياتك واعمالك

​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (21 يناير 2009)

ferrari قال:


> موضوع جميل خالص يا ديدوو وبذلت فى مجهود مش عادى
> 
> تستاهل عليه التقييم واكتر كمان
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا جميل على الكلام الكبير اللى احنا مش قده ده 

ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (21 يناير 2009)

الاخ يا ديدوو
مجهود اكثر من راااااااااااااااائع وبصراحه واضح وبسيط 
اشكرك جزيل الشكر
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## SALVATION (21 يناير 2009)

_ربنا يبارك محبتك ديدو
مشكور كتيييييييييير​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2009)

رااااااااااااااائع جدا جدا يا ديدو

تسلم ايدك 

ميررررررسى ليك على الشرح المميز 
 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (21 يناير 2009)

كوركيس شمشون قال:


> الاخ يا ديدوو
> مجهود اكثر من راااااااااااااااائع وبصراحه واضح وبسيط
> اشكرك جزيل الشكر
> الرب يبارك حياتك



*الف شكر ليك يا كوركيس شمشون على كلامك الجميل ده *​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (21 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _ربنا يبارك محبتك ديدو
> مشكور كتيييييييييير​_



*ميرسى يا تونى ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (21 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> رااااااااااااااائع جدا جدا يا ديدو
> 
> تسلم ايدك
> 
> ...



*ميرسى يا كوكو مان ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## vetaa (21 يناير 2009)

*الواحد مش عارف يقولك ايه يعنى*
*من ساعه ما دخلت وتعبينك*
*بس تعبنا راحه ولا فى راى تانى*
*ههههههههه*

*بجد ميرسى يا ديدووو *
*وعقبال المووضوع اللى جاى بقى*


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (21 يناير 2009)

vetaa قال:


> *الواحد مش عارف يقولك ايه يعنى*
> *من ساعه ما دخلت وتعبينك*
> *بس تعبنا راحه ولا فى راى تانى*
> *ههههههههه*
> ...



يا سلام يا فيتا انتى تؤمرى , مش اوى يعنى :t30:​


----------



## رحيق (22 يناير 2009)

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات


بس مش راح اقدر انزله 

لاني ياما   كنت السبب في تخريب الجهاز تبعي


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (23 يناير 2009)

*بجد شرح اكتر من رائع 
ربنا يخليك وتفيدنا بخبراتك يا ديدووووووووووووووووووو*


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (23 يناير 2009)

الاخ ديدو المحترم
تحية طيبة
بصراحة اخي العزيز هذه الخطوات طبقتها مع laptop من نوع acer واستطعت ان افرمت الحاسبة ولكن مع حاسبة desktop نوع dell لم تفتح الشاشة الزرقاء ابدا وانما اول مابدء طلب الرقم التسلسلي وان العملية لم تكن بالصورة الصحيحة والدليل لن البارتشن c لم تتم فرمتته
فارجو مساعدتك لي
الكومبيوتر هو من نوع Dell 
شكرا والرب يبارك حياتك.​


----------



## صوت الرب (25 يناير 2009)

great 
god bless U


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (26 يناير 2009)

كوركيس شمشون قال:


> الاخ ديدو المحترم
> تحية طيبة
> بصراحة اخي العزيز هذه الخطوات طبقتها مع laptop من نوع acer واستطعت ان افرمت الحاسبة ولكن مع حاسبة desktop نوع dell لم تفتح الشاشة الزرقاء ابدا وانما اول مابدء طلب الرقم التسلسلي وان العملية لم تكن بالصورة الصحيحة والدليل لن البارتشن c لم تتم فرمتته
> فارجو مساعدتك لي
> ...



*حاضر يا اخى من عينى 
سوف ابحث الفترة القادمة عن احد اصدقائى عنده كمبيوتر ديل و اعمل شرح عليه *​


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (26 يناير 2009)

الاخ ديدوو


> حاضر يا اخى من عينى
> سوف ابحث الفترة القادمة عن احد اصدقائى عنده كمبيوتر ديل و اعمل شرح عليه


اشكرك جزيل الشكر على تعبك والرب يبارك حياتك
فقط معلومه عندما حاولت البدء بالفرمته كانت هنالك رساله تقول system 32 is corupted 
وشكرا لك


----------



## GogoRagheb (26 يناير 2009)

*شكرا ياباشا علي تعبك​*


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (26 يناير 2009)

رحيق قال:


> شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات
> 
> 
> بس مش راح اقدر انزله
> ...



*صدقينى عادى مفيش حد بيتعلم ببلاش و الطريقة سهله *​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (26 يناير 2009)

كوركيس شمشون قال:


> الاخ ديدوو
> 
> اشكرك جزيل الشكر على تعبك والرب يبارك حياتك
> فقط معلومه عندما حاولت البدء بالفرمته كانت هنالك رساله تقول system 32 is corupted
> وشكرا لك



اخى العزيز كوركيس ملف *system 32  هو الملف الاساسى للويندوز

لانه بيحتوى على معظم الاوامر الخاصة بالويندوز و منها  امر Format

اذا ظهرت هذه المشكلة او هذه الرسالة اليك فهذا معناه

1 -  ان ملف system 32 الموجود فى لاسطوانة التى تقوم بتنزيل الويندوز منها تالف وفى هذه الحالة عليك بتغير اسطوانة الويندوز 

2 - اذا جربت الاسطوانة فى جهاز اخر و تمت العملية دون ان تظهر تلك الرسالة فهذا معناه ان 

ال Cd-rom  فى الجهاز الاول يحتاج لتنظيف للعدسة الداخليه التى تقرأ الملفات من الاسطوانة 

ارجو ان اكون قدرت انى اوصل المعلومة و الرب يباركك

*​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (26 يناير 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> *شكرا ياباشا علي تعبك​*



*شكرا جوجو الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## كوركيس شمشون (26 يناير 2009)

الاخ ديدووو
اولا اشكرك من كل قلبي على تعبك معي والرب يبارك في كل حياتك


> system 32 هو الملف الاساسى للويندوز
> 
> لانه بيحتوى على معظم الاوامر الخاصة بالويندوز و منها امر Format
> 
> ...


افهم من هذا انه لا يوجد عطل في hardwere انما العطل في softwere فهل هذا يؤثر على عمل الجهاز وهل هنالك ضروره لنسخ هذا الملف فيما لو لم لكن انا من يقوم بعملية الفورمات
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (26 يناير 2009)

كوركيس شمشون قال:


> الاخ ديدووو
> اولا اشكرك من كل قلبي على تعبك معي والرب يبارك في كل حياتك
> 
> افهم من هذا انه لا يوجد عطل في hardwere انما العطل في softwere فهل هذا يؤثر على عمل الجهاز وهل هنالك ضروره لنسخ هذا الملف فيما لو لم لكن انا من يقوم بعملية الفورمات
> تقبل تحياتي


*
اخى العزيز المشكلة ليست  hardware وانماكما وضحتلك انها نقص فى الملفات الموجودةفى اسطوانة الويندوز و ليست فى ملفات الجهاز لديك 
كل ما عليك هو تغير Cd الخاص بالويندوز 
ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## just member (26 يناير 2009)

*اسم الصليب عليك يا ديدو مجهود رائع وموضوع فى غاية الجمال*
*شكررا ليك ولتعبك*
*وفعلا تستحق تققيم*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*واتمنالك كل خير*
**​


----------



## kalimooo (26 يناير 2009)

راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع  يا ديدووووووووووو

شرح دقيق اريته كله

ربنا يبارك فيك اخي

واليوم اول مرة اعرف انت ابن مين

مع اني رحت قسم التهاني 

واشتركت انما لم انتبه

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (26 يناير 2009)

come with me قال:


> *اسم الصليب عليك يا ديدو مجهود رائع وموضوع فى غاية الجمال*
> *شكررا ليك ولتعبك*
> *وفعلا تستحق تققيم*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*
> ...



*ميرسى يا جميل يارب يكون عاجبك و يبارك فى خدمتك*​


----------



## just member (26 يناير 2009)

*صديقى الغالى ديدو*
*شاكر مجهودك  الرائع *
*ولو تسمحلى استاذى الفاضل اضيف صفرا بجانب مجهودك الرائع*
*اسمحلى ان اضيف بعض البرامج الاساسية للويندوز*
*وهو فقط اضافة مكملة وربنا يبارك حياتك اخى العزيز*
*بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الالة الواحد امين.
كلنا بيحتار بعد ما ينزل الوندز
اية البرامج اللي بيسطبها
وبيحتار يختار اية
واية الاحسن 
دلوقتي هنختار الاهم والاحسن في البرامج المهمة للجهاز
*_*أولا : البرامج الأســــاسـيـة


البرنامج غنى عن التعريف , وهو الأشهر فى ضغط و فك الضغط عن الملفات , النسخة اللى معاكم دلوقتى أنا مجربها وشغال بيها وفعلا لاغنى عنه فى أى جهاز 





*__*http://rapidshare.com/files/87634796...rate_Setup.rar*_

_*




Unlocker 1.8.7




طبعا كلنا بتقابلنا مشكلة فى بعض الأحيان لما نيجي نحذف ملف , وتطلع رسالة خطأ من الويندوز ان الملف لا يمكن حذفه عشان مستخدم عن طريق برنامج تانى ..


اتفضلوا أخر اصدار من البرنامج لفك الحماية عن أى ملف احنا عايزين نحذفه
البرنامج مجانى ومتوافق مع جميع أنظمة التشغيل 
*__*http://ccollomb.free.fr/unlocker/unlocker1.8.7.exe*_
_*
[/IMGBabylon Pro 7.0.1.4
[IMG]http://img295.imageshack.us/img295/6852/images5yj2.jpg
القاموس الأشهر على الاطلاق , معكم بين أيديكم بأخر اصدار كامل 
*__*http://rapidshare.com/files/87653307...o.7.0.1.r4.rar*_
_*




Foxit Reader 2.3 Build 2923




من أفضل برامج قراءة الكتب الالكترونية من وجهة نظرى الشخصية

هو أخف بكثير من العجوز الأكروبات ريدر 8
بالاضافة الى :
* تصميم جديد للمفضله bookmarks بحيث يمكن انشاء مفضله خاصه بك.
* الميزه الجديده و اللي هتعجبكم بالتأكيد هي multi tab يعني فتح اكتر من ملف بنفس النافذه يعني زي ما في الفايرفوكس و الانترنت اكسبلورر 7.
* المساطر rulers و الخطوط الارشاديه guides لترتيب العناصر و محاذاتها بالمساطر و بعمل رايت كليك على المسطره تغير وحدة القياس.
* صندوق الكتابه callout لعرض تعليقاتك داخلها.
* بالاضافه لمزايا و تحسينات أخرى.
*__*http://rapidshare.com/files/12065253...23.Patcher.rar*_
_*



*_* WinRAR 3.7 FINAL*[/SIZE]_*ثانيا : برامج الحماية والتويكس
++++++++++++++++





البرنامج يمتاز بالكفاءة التامة فى تسريع الويندوز و الانترنت
وطبعا متوافق مع جميع أنظمة التشغيل ويندوز ..
ويتميز بالخصائص الأتية دون تفصيل



Speed Up Internet 
Block Banner Advertisements 
Keep Disk and Registry Clean 
Optimize Memory and Appearance 
Keep your PC fast and safe 
Boost Software Products 
System Optimization Tools 
Networks Tools 
**http://rapidshare.com/files/12065395...13.121.DVT.rar*
*




Auslogics Disk Defrag 1.4.15.306





برنامج رائع و خفيف جدا على الجهاز , بيعمل إعادة تجزئة لأى بارتيشن انت بتحدده فى وقت قياسى , فى نفس الوقت مش بيتقل الجهاز أثناء إعادة التجزئة زى برامج تانية .. 
البرنامج متوافق مع الفيستا وكمان مع اصدارات الـ 64 بيت من نسخ الويندوز
**http://rapidshare.com/files/12290179...1.4.15.306.rar*
*




Advanced System Optimizer 2.20




من البرامج المساهمة فى تنظيف وتسريع الويندوز
**http://rapidshare.com/files/88995142...mOptimizer.rar*
*




WinTools.net Professional 9.3.0




البرنامج خفيف جدا وفعّال فى تنظيف الريجسترى 
*


*




هو من أشهر برامج التنظيف بأخر اصدار حصرى ,

تنظيف الريجسترى والملفات الأخرى يضمن لك زيادة فى سرعة نظام التشغيل لديك ,
البرنامج مجانى سريع وسهل الاستخدام لا قصى حد
**http://rapidshare.com/files/12065779...8.588-ZOZO.rar*
*



*_​


----------



## just member (26 يناير 2009)

*تاااااااااااابع*
**
_WinXP Manager 5.2.5





\


البرنامج أكتر من رائع وسهل الاستخدام
أى حد عنده مشكلة مع السرعة أو التصفح أو أى مشكلة فى ويندوز اكس بى, مش يتردد و يحمل البرنامج ومش هيندم
تنظيف الريجسترى أكتر حاجة بتميز البرنامج
__http://rapidshare.com/files/12065870....CORE-ZOZO.rar_
_




Vista Manager 1.5.1




البرنامج الأول فى رأيي الشخصى لتسريع وتنظيف الفيســتا



معكم الأن بأخر اصدار , بتاريخ 29 مايو 2008



البرنامج فعلا أكثر من رائع حيث يعطيك معلومات عن جهازك , منظف ممتاز للريجسترى , بالاضافة للخصائص الرائعة الأخرى , كل ذلك مع شكل متميز للبرنامج بحجم 5 ميجا فقط
http://rapidshare.com/files/122906177/vistamanager_1.5.1-Full.rar[/URL


 ثالثــا : برامج الانترنت





من أشهر و أسرع برامج التحميل والمفضل لدى الكثيرين منــا
معكم بأخر اصدار + الباتش متجرّب 
بعد الانتهاء من التثبيت , اغلق البرنامج بجوار الساعة وانسخ الباتش فى مكان تثبيت البرنامج فى الـ Program files
اضغط على Patch كما فى الصورة وكله هيكون تمام
http://rapidshare.com/files/122906177/vistamanager_1.5.1-Full.rarhttp://rapidshare.com/files/122906177/vistamanager_1.5.1-Full.rar_[URL="http://rapidshare.com/files/114416787/IDM_5.12_Build_11-ZOZO.rar"]_http://rapidshare.com/files/11441678...ld_11-ZOZO.rar_
_




Orbit Downloader 2.6.1




فى رأيي الشخصى , يعتبر الأوربيت هو المنافس الحقيقى للداونلود مانجر 
__http://rapidshare.com/files/87844396...oaderSetup.exe_
_http://img502.imageshack.us/img502/21Mozilla Firefox 2.0.0.14

57/058185011967607cz11xk5.gif




هو المتصفح الأسرع و الأأمن على الاطلاق
معكم الأن بأخر اصدار نهائى مع مزيد من السرعة و الأمان
__http://rapidshare.com/files/11149480....0.14-zozo.rar_
_





IE7Pro V. 2.3-final





البرنامج فعلا عبارة عن أداة رائعة ولا غنى عنها فعلا فى أى جهاز ,
البرنامج يحتوى على عدّة أدوات لزيادة حماية الانترنت اكسبلورار , واضافة خصائص جديدة للـ Tab , وفحص الهجاء تلقائيا و تسريع التصفح .. وغيرها 
البرنامج معكم بين أيديكم بأخر اصدار نهــــــــــــــائى
__http://rapidshare.com/files/12065165...oSetup_2.3.rar_




​


----------



## just member (26 يناير 2009)

**
_BitComet 1.02-Final







هو الأشهر على الاطلاق من بين البرامج الأخرى فى مجال التورنت
معكم الأن أخر نسخة و نهائية أيضا
__http://rapidshare.com/files/12065300...1.02_setup.rar_
_



 رابعــا : برامج التعامل مع الأسطوانات





البرنامج غنى عن التعريف وهو متخصص فى حرق الأسطوانات وعمل صور أو حتى التعديل عليها 

__http://rapidshare.com/files/12065212...d.9.2.2536.rar_
_




Alcohol 120% 1.9.6.5429 Full and Tested




فضّله عن الدايمون توولز فى تشغيل الأقراص الوهمية , وممكن بستخدمه فى حرق الاسطوانات أو الديفيدي
البرنامج كفأ جدا , ومتوافق مع الفيستا 
__http://rapidshare.com/files/87608931...1.9.6.5429.rar_
_منشط البرنامج
__http://rapidshare.com/files/87602732...or_Patcher.rar_
_



 خامسا برامج الشات والماسنجر والياهو

الان احدث نسـخة من الياهو باصدار 9.1 بمزايا رائـعة 
قامت شركة ياهو باصدار النسخة التجريبية من ياهو مسنجر 9 beta. يحتوي الماسنجر الجديد على العديد من التغييرات من أهمها وجود مشغل للملتميديا داخل المسنجر ممايسمح لك على سبيل المثال أن تشاهد أفلام youtube بينما تقوم بالدردشة مع أصدقائك. تحتوي النسخة الجديدة على واجهة جديدة وكما يقوم بارسال أي تسجيل صوتي يصلك على الماسنجر الى الايميل الخاص بك حسبما تريد




__http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yaho...us/msgr9us.exe_
_




قنبلة:Windows Live Messenger الاصدار التاسع(ادخل لتعرف جديد MSN ) 





__http://download.msgpluslive.net/setu...usLive-450.exe_





منقووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووول​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (26 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع  يا ديدووووووووووو
> 
> شرح دقيق اريته كله
> 
> ...




*هههههههههههههههه ميرسى يا كليمو  

ربنا يباركك و عادى يا سيدى انا ابن كاندى و اخ ليكم هنا 

و اتمنى ان الشرح يكون عاجبك *​


----------



## just member (26 يناير 2009)

*انا ناقلهم كأضافة  واتمنى ما كون مخالف*​


----------



## mero_engel (26 يناير 2009)

*هايل يا ديدو بجد *
*انا لحد دلوقتي مش مفيش حاجه وقفت معايا *
*عشان الشرح شافي ووافي *
*اوعدك هجرب *
*وارجع اقولك النتيجه *
*دا لو في امل ورجعت ههههههه*​


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (26 يناير 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *هايل يا ديدو بجد *
> *انا لحد دلوقتي مش مفيش حاجه وقفت معايا *
> *عشان الشرح شافي ووافي *
> *اوعدك هجرب *
> ...



*ميرسى يا ميرو على كلامك الجميل ده و يارب يكونالشرح بسيط

وعلى العموم ممكن تتصلى بالمطافى لو حصل حاجة ههههههههههههه *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2009)

*برااااااااااافو بجد يا ديدووو
مجهود هايل بس أوعى تزهق مننا بسرررعه  هههههههه
ربنا يعوض تعبك ​*


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (28 يناير 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *برااااااااااافو بجد يا ديدووو
> مجهود هايل بس أوعى تزهق مننا بسرررعه  هههههههه
> ربنا يعوض تعبك ​*



*ميرسى يا دونا لا انا ما قدرش ازهق منكم ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## aymannn (13 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جدا لكن ظهرت لى مشاكل منها مش عارف اعرف الكروت وظهرت لى رسالة غريبة فى اسفل الصفحة(the window may be at risk)


----------



## aymannn (14 فبراير 2009)

حد يرد يا جماعة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (24 فبراير 2009)

aymannn قال:


> شكرا جدا لكن ظهرت لى مشاكل منها مش عارف اعرف الكروت وظهرت لى رسالة غريبة فى اسفل الصفحة(the window may be at risk)



*عزيزى هذه الرسالة التى تظهر اليك هى رسالة طبيعية اذا كنت نزلت ويندوز للجهاز و لم تقم بتنزيل برنامج للحماية من الفايروسات 
او فى حاله ما اذا كان برنامج الحماية هذا غير مفعل او ليس بتحديث جديد و اسف على التاخير *​


----------



## aymannn (24 فبراير 2009)

وتعريف الكروت؟؟؟؟؟وشكرا لك على الاهتمام


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (26 فبراير 2009)

aymannn قال:


> وتعريف الكروت؟؟؟؟؟وشكرا لك على الاهتمام



*بص ادخل على المدونة بتاعتى هتلاقى شرح كامل بالصور ازاى تعرف كروت و يارب تكون واضحة ولو عايز اى حاجة اطلب من غير ما تتكسف *​


----------



## tonylovejesus (31 مارس 2009)

بجد هايل  ومشكور


----------



## Bigmam (18 مايو 2009)

مجهود وشغل رائع فعلا ربنا يباركك يا ديدووووووووووووووووو

:big29::big29:​


----------



## Tota Christ (11 يوليو 2009)

مرسى جدا على الموضوع ربنا يباركك بجد ساعدتنى​


----------



## malak_adel_4 (22 يوليو 2009)

عامل دعاية لمنتداك ياراجل


----------



## bashaeran (4 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع رائع جدا فيه تعبك وخاصة كيفية فورمات الحاسوب وبشكر اخ كليمو على تعب وتلبية طلبات المشاركين لكن اريد ان اسئلك اثناء فورمات يوجد صفحة اوامر تريد منك y,o اي نعم او لا مرات تضهر اثناء ضغط على f12  ممكن توضح ماهي هذه الصفحة ومنافعها وضررها وربنا يباركك


----------



## hg.udl (26 سبتمبر 2009)

*تسلم ايدك بجد رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع*​


----------



## روميو جروب (14 أكتوبر 2009)

:t31::t31:الشرح رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع رائع :t31::t31:
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك 
«إِنَّ إِلهَ السَّمَاءِ يُعْطِينَا النَّجَاحَ، وَنَحْنُ عَبِيدُهُ نَقُومُ وَنَبْنِي. وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَلَيْسَ لَكُمْ نَصِيبٌ وَلاَ حَقٌّ وَلاَ ذِكْرٌ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ».
اخويك روميو جروب
:t31::t31::t31::t31::t31::t31::t31::t31::t31::t31::t31::t31:


----------



## magdy_ip (20 يناير 2010)

شرح فعلا ممتاز ربنا يعوضك وفيه هنا كمان شرح حلو جدا   هيعجبكم 

http://www.jesussons.com/win/

شكرا على موضوعك الحلو


----------



## sam_daoud (28 يناير 2010)

شكرا موضوع رائع ويفيد الكثيرين


----------



## فااادى (30 يناير 2010)

_*بجد مجهود كبير ميرررررررررررررررررررررررسى*_​


----------



## الروح النارى (8 فبراير 2010)

*شــــكراااً ليــ ديدوووــك*
*موضوع رااائع ومفيد جداااً*
*الرب يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## ثائر رزوق حنا (12 فبراير 2010)

بسم ربنا وسيدنا يسوع المسيح
أشكرك جدا جدا جدا يا ديدو الطيب على هذا الموضوع اللي كان من نفسي أتعلمو من زمان
ادعيلك من كل قلبي الرب يسوع يبارك في كل عمل تقوم به في حياتك العلمية والعملية
أميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن.


----------



## ضحكة طفل (25 مارس 2010)

يارب سلام
شكرا جدا ليكي
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (25 أبريل 2010)

*الشرح وافى جداا
ربنا يعوضك ويبارك حياتك​*


----------



## مسيحي عراقي انا (13 أكتوبر 2011)

مجهود رائع 
شكرا لك


----------



## ميخائيل خيرى (31 أكتوبر 2011)

*شكراً جداً على المجهود الرائع وربنا يبارك حياتك والمزيد من التقدم :yahoo::kap:*


----------



## scream man (3 يناير 2012)

*فعلا بجد انا مش مصدق*
*عملتي كدة ازاي*
*ده انا كنت محتاجه جداً*
*انا عندي وندوس 7 ومش عايزه*
*حاجة روعة بجد شكراً لتعبك*
*بس انا اسف عندي سؤال ياريت تردي علية برسالة خاصة*
*.....*
*انا اعرف السيريال الخاص بالوندوز بتاعي ازاي ؟؟؟ :blush2:*


----------



## نبيل نصيف مهني (6 فبراير 2012)

:new8:سلام ونعمة المسيح فعلا موضوع أكثر من رائع فأنا واحد من الناس في أمس الحاجة الية لانني كنت اتزلل لمن يقوم بتنزيل ويندوز لذا اشكر محبتكم لو سمح المنتدي بمدي بهذه المعلومات عوضكم الله خيرا لتعب محبتكم وشكرا


----------



## نبيل نصيف مهني (6 فبراير 2012)

*m.1940********.com*

أملي الرد علي طلبي وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## نانا3 (27 مايو 2012)

*شكرا*

شكرا ديدو الرب يباركك :smil6:


----------



## زهرة القصر (12 سبتمبر 2022)

يعطيك العافية


----------

